# Farewell TalkCockatiels



## CaliTiels

I'm very sorry to have to write this message to you all, but starting from today, both administrator Roxy and I will be resigning from TC staff. We've both been here for many years (almost a decade!) and have seen a shift in how this website is managed. If you dare dig through posts before 2015, you'll see a complete shift in atmosphere. For newcomers, TC was sold to a new owner, and they have used this site for what is becoming more and more advertisements and less about building a happy community of bird lovers. 

As for us leaving, we are *not* "shutting down" this website or anything. It will still be here, you can still make posts and talk to each other, just like now. The only difference is there will not be any staff. We made this decision because the way the site changed, it automated itself so we were no longer needed. So, to be honest, we have no idea where TalkCockatiels will go from here. We both had no real control over it to begin with. Our jobs were more along the lines of keeping order. We have no creative control over anything, so any changes regardless of us being here or not were implemented without our consent. We both know after years and years of TC being online, we have tons and tons of content to answer all questions you may have. Our only real request to the higher ups is to have that information archived so members can easily find it. We are certainly not stranding you with nothing.

Hopefully we both are not banned for simply making this announcement, but as I said, the system has pushed us both to the side and we are not needed. 

Thanks for all the years guys. Members both new and old. I've met some real nice people on here and this site honestly means a lot to me. I've had a lot of experiences here, and a lot of good in my life came from this site. 

Fly high guys. :wf grey:


----------



## roxy culver

It's been real everyone. We've made friends and built relationships here. Please please please look at the sticky library for information, it's all there you just have to look for it. Thank you for the last years and all the amazing info!


----------



## Robert Seale

Ahhhhhh Yes, Progress! Don't ya just love it? I'm sure your so called higher ups saw dollar signs somewhere and couldn't give two shits about cockatiels or the other countless fans on this board. As far as I'm concerned, it WON'T be the same site without Roxy and Kalli and with THAT said, you can sure as **** scratch MY name off the list too! Maybe someday somewhere another site about these great birds will pop up WITHOUT politics and money taking over! Good bye to all and take care! 

Robert Seale


----------



## Robert Seale

You people on this forum just blow my mind! Probably the two BEST people (moderators) just up and quit and not so much as a **** peep from anybody else!!!! I find it VERY hard to believe ANYBODY would support this web-site for the way these two ladies were obviously treated! For anybody new coming on board, GOOD LUCK finding someone now that will even take the time to welcome you to the forums and answer many of the same questions over and over again!


----------



## angiessa

Haven't had a chance to log in the past couple of days, and come back to this sad announcement. I didn't know either of you very well, but both were very welcoming when I joined. I'm sorry to see you go.


----------



## sug124

I’m shocked to hear this!! I’m a very new cockatiel owner and am super disappointed about this! I don’t feel like I’m gonna get the same kind of advice... definitely not any that I will trust! I’m thinking where or rather HOW I can stay in touch with these moderators??!! I’m not comfortable here anymore


----------



## Robert Seale

Please read my reply to your PM.


----------



## Vickitiel

So sad to see you guys go but I understand. This forum is not what it used to be in terms of activity and abundance of active members but all the info is still there for new members to read through. I try to stay as active as I can on the forum.


----------



## TamaMoo

I'm only just seeing this, and it saddens me to see you go, but I completely understand. I hadn't been posting much in the last year, but came back because of a need to connect after losing Joey.

The place has definitely changed, and that is probably why I'd let myself slide away from being here. I've been a mod and an admin at other forums in the past, and once the 'shift' takes place, nothing is the same. 

Thank you both of all you've done over the years for this place, and for making it fun to come to. I'm sure I'll slide back to oblivion soon, because a person can only post so much without a fid to post about.


----------



## littletiel

I am sorry to hear that, but I understand too.
This place has definitely changed, and it must be very frustrating not to have any control over the website, particularly considering how many problems there are after the update. To see all the bugs (like the gallery) and not to be able to do anything must be very annoying.
TamaMoo, I hope you will still visit now and then while waiting to get a new fid...


----------



## vulgaris

Oh man, I haven't been part of the community for very long but I am sad to see you both go! Thank you for the years of knowledge you have shared on this place.


----------



## Prateek

☹☹

I haven't been on here for a few months, but it was truly a shock to see that ones who have been there for all of us so far to patiently respond to all the queries weren't gonna be here anymore..

This forum has changed since I had last visited.. however I think roxy n team shouldn't give up, why can't there be a group like an instant messaging.. (telegram for e.g) where we can share all our thoughts.. that's just my opinion though


----------



## Vickitiel

Prateek; said:


> why can't there be a group like an instant messaging.. (telegram for e.g) where we can share all our thoughts.. that's just my opinion though


There are numerous cockatiel group "forums" on Facebook now... I'm a member of many of those and they are incredibly active with some helpful members who give useful advice, and also a place just to share photos/videos of our beloved 'tiel companions.


----------



## Barbara*

Oh dear sad too hear Talk Cockatiels won't be the same any more. I found TC a several years ago and Ronan was young. I was formally known as Ann. Sorry too see two of the main mods leaving. Good luck in the future where ever life takes you.


----------



## Lacoste

It is sad for this to end. I did not post very much mostly because I get to response to my post. I would always look forward to a reply. I am disappointed like everyone else. It was a great site and I would look forward to logging in and learned so much as a knew cockatiel owner.


----------

